# Psychoanalytic Psychotherapy



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... hoanalysis

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=& ... n&ct=title

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... therapy+US

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... therapy+UK


----------

